# Echange touches AZERTY contre touches QWERTY (Macbook Pro)



## bartevil (21 Septembre 2010)

Hello,

Je désire passer sur un clavier qwerty pour mon Macbook Pro unibody (*clavier rétroéclairé*), j'échange donc, sur la région parisienne (ou bien par courrier), 20 touches spéciales AZERTY * noires* contre 20 touches QWERTY * noires* de quelqu'un qui voudrait passer sur un clavier AZERTY.

Attention, il faut que nos fixations soient compatibles. Démontez une touche pour connaïtre le type de fixation de votre portable.
Voici ce que vous devez avoir (fixation en forme de C, AP2 - 1):







A bientôt!


----------



## iMacounet (22 Septembre 2010)

Et dans préferences systèmes, changer ton clavier AZERTY en QWERTY ?


----------



## David_b (22 Septembre 2010)

iMacounet a dit:


> Et dans préferences systèmes, changer ton clavier AZERTY en QWERTY ?



+1, c'est juste une question d'habitude pour mémoriser la position des touches.


----------



## yopsolo95 (4 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour je suis intéressé je vous ai envoyé mon mail par message privé.


----------



## edd72 (8 Octobre 2010)

Et puis la différence qwerty/azerty ne se situe pas que sur la position, la forme des touche est différente (regardez la touche "entrée" par exemple), du coup le découpage de la coque est différent aussi...











Sur la première ligne d'un AZERTY tu as 12 petites touches, sur un QWERTY tu en as 13, alors tu la mets où la 13e si tu inverses? Là où il y a de la place, c'est à dire sur la ligne du bas? Ca devient le bordel...


----------



## ncocacola (9 Octobre 2010)

Le mieux ce serait que tu demandes à un Apple Store, combien il t'en coûterait pour qu'ils te le fassent (changement de coque + touches). A mon avis, dans les 100, pas plus.

Sinon, comme l'ont si bien dit les autres, il te faudra non seulement changer les touches, mais aussi la coque.
Si tu trouves quelqu'un qui a un MBP de la même taille que le tien en QWERTY, et que vous échangiez touches et coque.

A+
ncocacola.


----------



## crazy_c0vv (14 Octobre 2010)

Trouve quelqu'un qui a le même Macbook que toi et échangez les ordis...
Chacun garde son disque dur et sa ram si vous n'en avez pas la même quantité. 
Et c'est tout.
Pas besoin de réinstaller le système, pas de grosses manips... si les batteries sont amovibles sur ces ordis (je ne sais plus), que chacun garde sa batterie.


----------

